# Early morning workout



## Rpr4 (Dec 2, 2015)

Here's my problem,  I get up at 345 a.m and I'll be at the gym at 430 a.m. I work 7-7 (12 hr shifts). I've asked a long time ago about what type of food to eat since there is little time between waking up and gym time. My main question is it possible to make any transformation, regardless of gear, with this type of schedule. There is a 7 day period where I can eat a meal a few hours prior to gym time. The rest of the month my time is limited. I've basically hit a little plateau and I'm thinking it's bc of not having a good meal before working out. I'm still open to any suggestions for a fast absorbing meal for those early morning sessions.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Dec 2, 2015)

I enjoy egg white shake oatmeal and some sort of fats like almonds I will put a little chocolate syrup in there for taste. That's if I don't have a lot of time if I do have time I'll cook my egg whites and English muffin and oatmeal. 

Also depending on your weight you need to be eating enough protein/carbs/fat ratio and believe me it takes time to adjust it to where you begin seeing results because what works for me won't work for you. 

Also if you have a little extra money a good coach will set you up with a diet plan.

Believe me I know it's hard I was working 15 hours a day 7 days a week still getting to the gym 5-6 days a week for 3 months it's taxing and doesn't leave time for family but just be blessed that you're working that much.


----------



## Rpr4 (Dec 2, 2015)

My heaviest I was 350LBS at a 48 pants. Got down to 225 LBS and a 38 pants. After test/npp then a test/tren cycle, I'm at 270 still size 38 pants. I do need to lose more body fat though. I had an abdominal plasty (tummy tuck) bc I lost a lot of weight. That was 6 yrs ago and I still have a nice flat stomach. I hold my fat around the upper chest and my upper sides under my arm


----------



## Rpr4 (Dec 2, 2015)

Rpr4 said:


> My heaviest I was 350LBS at a 48 pants. Got down to 225 LBS and a 38 pants. After test/npp then a test/tren cycle, I'm at 270 still size 38 pants. I do need to lose more body fat though. I had an abdominal plasty (tummy tuck) bc I lost a lot of weight. That was 6 yrs ago and I still have a nice flat stomach. I hold my fat around the upper chest and my upper sides under my arm


I mention this info to give yall an understanding of where I am. I have a unique body type. Haha


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 2, 2015)

Easily make a transformation.  I'm like Phoe,. I eat food shakes.  Pre mix 1/2c oats,  1 Tbs coconut oil, 12oz egg whites,  1 scoop hydo-whey.  Make another for post,  12oz eggs whites, 1/4c oats, 1 scoop whey,  1 raw egg,  and a banana.  Bcaas intraworkout and the rest of the day 



Rpr4 said:


> Here's my problem,  I get up at 345 a.m and I'll be at the gym at 430 a.m. I work 7-7 (12 hr shifts). I've asked a long time ago about what type of food to eat since there is little time between waking up and gym time. My main question is it possible to make any transformation, regardless of gear, with this type of schedule. There is a 7 day period where I can eat a meal a few hours prior to gym time. The rest of the month my time is limited. I've basically hit a little plateau and I'm thinking it's bc of not having a good meal before working out. I'm still open to any suggestions for a fast absorbing meal for those early morning sessions.


----------



## MattG (Dec 2, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> Easily make a transformation.  I'm like Phoe,. I eat food shakes.  Pre mix 1/2c oats,  1 Tbs coconut oil, 12oz egg whites,  1 scoop hydo-whey.  Make another for post,  12oz eggs whites, 1/4c oats, 1 scoop whey,  1 raw egg,  and a banana.  Bcaas intraworkout and the rest of the day



You buy your egg whites in bulk? I keep wanting to do this, but everytime i see a relatively expensive 16 oz carton at the grocery store im always disappointed i cant afford to use one or two of those on a daily basis. How much do you spend on egg whites each month?


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 2, 2015)

Well I used to get 48oz at Costco for $7 before the whole bird flu epidemic.  Now I do 2 whole eggs,  1/2 whites, 1/2 skim milk.  Milk bloats me but will have to do till whites come down a bit.  My eggs are still reasonable as I get organic fertilized eggs for $1.75/doz


----------



## custom creation (Dec 3, 2015)

I get farm fresh brown eggs at a buck a dozen. I separate yolk and whites myself. A little mrs. Dash and I'm good. Normally eat a dozen every morning. 12 whites I yolk and scramble them with skim. I also add whey in them as well

Bear


----------



## Rpr4 (Dec 3, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> Easily make a transformation.  I'm like Phoe,. I eat food shakes.  Pre mix 1/2c oats,  1 Tbs coconut oil, 12oz egg whites,  1 scoop hydo-whey.  Make another for post,  12oz eggs whites, 1/4c oats, 1 scoop whey,  1 raw egg,  and a banana.  Bcaas intraworkout and the rest of the day


I'm going to experiment with these recipes yall are posting. I know to make the best development,  I need a good source of food prior to workout.  This working out on an empty stomach that past 3 yrs, I've been spinning my wheels probably.  I believe if I implement food, I should see a big difference.  I just won't be able to do any cardio on those early mornings.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Dec 3, 2015)

MattG said:


> You buy your egg whites in bulk? I keep wanting to do this, but everytime i see a relatively expensive 16 oz carton at the grocery store im always disappointed i cant afford to use one or two of those on a daily basis. How much do you spend on egg whites each month?







Magnus82 said:


> Well I used to get 48oz at Costco for $7 before the whole bird flu epidemic.  Now I do 2 whole eggs,  1/2 whites, 1/2 skim milk.  Milk bloats me but will have to do till whites come down a bit.  My eggs are still reasonable as I get organic fertilized eggs for $1.75/doz







Rpr4 said:


> I'm going to experiment with these recipes yall are posting. I know to make the best development,  I need a good source of food prior to workout.  This working out on an empty stomach that past 3 yrs, I've been spinning my wheels probably.  I believe if I implement food, I should see a big difference.  I just won't be able to do any cardio on those early mornings.




Just remember that their is a company that sales egg whites in bulk that's out there just saying. More you buy the cheaper it is. I think they come in half and full gallons now I don't know the price difference between the egg whites you buy at the store that have gone up significantly lately and buying 1-4 gallons lol but just a thought


----------



## Rpr4 (Dec 3, 2015)

I'll look it up. Thanks


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 3, 2015)

I think your talking about Muscle Eggs.  There're about $40/gal, little cheaper than what you can buy in the store now,  plus their flavored.  Costco used to be about $20/gal, damn bird flu!


----------



## Phoe2006 (Dec 3, 2015)

Egg whites international


----------



## Phoe2006 (Dec 3, 2015)

Shipping is the expensive part plus you can buy a pump. Muscle eggs is pretty good just expensive and I see supplement stores storing them at room temp. Didn't wanna break a rule by posting a link but since there's no others sponsor for that kind of stuff I don't see a problem plus Mag posted about another company


----------



## Anderson Rome (Mar 12, 2016)

Early morning exercise is very important and useful for healthy living. Early morning workout is best for health and fitness. It is really good to start your day with workout. This thing provides us lot of health benefits.


----------



## Anderson Rome (Mar 12, 2016)

Anderson Rome said:


> Early morning exercise is very important and useful for healthy living. Early morning workout is best for health and fitness. It is really good to start your day with workout. This thing provides us lot of health benefits.


////


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 13, 2016)

Phoe2006 said:


> Egg whites international



These are great! Be sure to buy the pump. They DONT ship international unfortunately but I've had a friend re-mail them to me on ice and I absolutely loved them.


----------

